

Jolla to build a 200M€ mobile alliance on MeeGo - bergie
http://www.talouselama.fi/uutiset/finnish+startup+jolla+we+will+build+new+200+million+euro+mobile+alliance+based+in+hong+kong/a2148399

======
josteink
While the story is cool and it all sounds neat and very ahead-of-the-curve-
esque, I'd just like to make one objection:

 _Despite all the advances in smartphone hardware and software since 2009, I
still know many people who couldn't consider using any other phone than the
N900. This was and is the only smartphone that you could actually make your
own._

My Nexus phone would care to disagree. I have full control of everything
running on it, and I can flash anything I like on it, including non-Android
operating systems.

~~~
bergie
I think you're actually quoting my "history of MeeGo" post here, not this
article :-)

But yeah, you can do a lot with Android, but somehow it still doesn't feel as
durable and personal as Maemo was.

------
voltagex_
I wish them all the best, but I can't say I'm optimistic. The N900 was one of
the best phones I owned.

~~~
garrickvanburen
I agree. N900 was one of the best phones experiences, and a pretty good mobile
computing experience. Then mine succumbed to the lens-cap-sensor-preventing-
sd-card-from-being-recognized bug. Which quickly made it a whole lot less
useful.

~~~
zem
i personally found mine an outstanding mobile computing experience, but as a
phone it was pretty mediocre. the ergonomics of holding it to your ear weren't
all that great, and they never did fix the bug where it took so long to swap
the phone app in that the caller hung up.

what finally made me give up on it and move to android, though, was the (also
never fixed) bug where the gps would take anywhere from 20 minutes to forever
to get a lock.

that said, i am very tempted to move back to meego if this effort takes off
and has decent hardware. i loved how easy and pleasant it was to write little
personal apps for the n900.

~~~
garrickvanburen
the promise of meego was one original reasons I picked up the N900. Between
Jolla continuing w/ Meego, FirefoxOS, and a newly open WebOS - I'm quite
bullish on the future of handsets.

------
bergie
Here is some background to Jolla and the MeeGo saga:
<http://bergie.iki.fi/blog/meego-diaspora/>

Also, the HN discussion when that story was up:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4214263>

------
Geee
Great news, although I'm very skeptical. The idea of more open ecosystem is
great, but that doesn't mean anything if it doesn't translate into a better
user experience in the long run. I just get the vibe that these are hardcore
FOSS people who just want desktop Linux on mobile.

~~~
bergie
Then you may want to read some of the N9 reviews. Jolla is mostly staffed by
people from the teams that made it happen.

<http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/22/nokia-n9-review/>

<http://www.theverge.com/2011/10/22/2506376/nokia-n9-review>

<http://www.domusweb.it/en/design/portable-cathedrals/>

~~~
Geee
I have an N9, and it's great. :)

However, I'm not sure if they have the top talent in their team, such as Peter
Skillman who worked on the N9 UX to the best of my knowledge.

------
asdfs
Is there any information on when an SDK/documentation/emulator will be
available? I've been curious about the project, and what they're doing beyond
the Mer core.

------
estacado
"The next big change in the mobile world will come from China.."

I hear this being repeated a lot, but how can one be so sure?

